# I love my Audi,it's made me enjoy driving again.



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,I recently brought an Audi TT 1.8 Quattro 225(bhp). It's got full Audi service history and is mint con. Driving is great but I would like to enhance the driving experience and performance without remapping. Can any of you seasoned Audi owners give me a few tips and ideas on what I can do?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Updated arbs and bushes should make her tighter.
Adj coilies to lower her and stiffner her up.
Steve


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks V6RUL, but apart from these what can I do engine wise ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Saleena41 said:


> Thanks V6RUL, but apart from these what can I do engine wise ?


What's your budget..
Steve


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just out of interest why not a remap? It is for sure the biggest performance increase per £ spent.


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the sound advice. I've had a main service and complete check over and it's all good. I wil have the remap but for starters I've had the sports lowering springs put on,K&N induction kit,Haldex oil & filter,brake fluid and spark plug change. What a difference. I'mean real change. However I do have a slight knocking sound as the front & rear arb collars are fractured and will need changing.  need to start saving.

Thanks again guys,next is the remap

Sal.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome Sal 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Chantelle.

This forum is brilliant,you get speak to people who know what there talking about. It just adds to making the TT experience even more worth it.

I'll keep you all updated.

Kindest regards,

Sal.


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

Having had the sport suspension,K&N induction,and Haldex oil change I am know thinking of having the Forge diverter valve fitted. Does this make a difference to the performance and if so,in what way. I have read the reviews but thought I'd ask your opinions.

Is it worth having?

Sal


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

How do I put a picture of my TT on the forum using my iPad?.

Sal.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Saleena41 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am know thinking of having the Forge diverter valve fitted. Does this make a difference to the performance and if so,in what way. I have read the reviews but thought I'd ask your opinions.
> Is it worth having? Sal


Hi, If your OEM DV is in good condition, IMO the only difference will be fast high speed gear changes appear crisper as turbo is allowed to carry on spinning at high speed for just a little longer, Otherwise no performance increase.
Always recommended to replace with Forge DV when remapping.
Hoggy.


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just a quick question,I have been reading about the coil pack recall on the TT's, Mines is 51 plate. Should I ring Audi and see if I'm eligible?

Sal


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Saleena41 said:


> Just a quick question,I have been reading about the coil pack recall on the TT's, Mines is 51 plate. Should I ring Audi and see if I'm eligible? Sal


Hi, Yes, give them your VIN & Reg No. & ask is it eligible under their "Product Enhancement Scheme". 
I can't see why not if they are OEM coil packs. They don't always replace after market coil packs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy,your a star.

Hoggy I have a knocking sound in the F&R suspension. I had the lads at the TT shop have a look an they said the arbs are fractured and need replacing. Will this solve the problem?. And if so how much should this cost to replace?

Regards,

Sal


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Saleena41 said:


> Thanks Hoggy,your a star.
> Hoggy I have a knocking sound in the F&R suspension. I had the lads at the TT shop have a look an they said the arbs are fractured and need replacing. Will this solve the problem?. And if so how much should this cost to replace?
> Regards, Sal


Hi Sal, Quite a common prob on TT for the ARB bushes to fail, drop links can cause knocks as well. 
If TT shop say they have failed I would think they have. As for cost best to ask the TT shop, cheaper than Audi for sure. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy,

I must admit the guys at the TT shop are great and the service I got was 2nd to none,a refreshing experience. Hoggy I need to ask u something. What modifications would you do,other than the ones I have already had done,to improve the performance of the car without remapping?. The remapping sounds good but I'm just curious to know if there are alternatives.

Sal


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sal, As has been said really, uprated suspension bushes uprated Anti Roll Bars & bushes & then a remap is always the next best performance upgrade.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sal, Induction & exhaust mods will make very little difference, performance wise, may sound faster, but it won't be.
Hoggy.


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy,

Guess ur right,however I will have to prepare my self for possible divorce proceedings coz the last time I spent money on the car,the 'trouble an strife' chewed my ears off!!! Lol. A visit to the TT boys is dangerous,I felt like a little kid on his first visit to a candy store,my flexible friend took a bashing but it was worth it.

I'll let u know how I get on,once again thanks buddy,

Kindest regards,

Sal.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, just given mine a few tweaks, picked the car up from the tt shop lst night, as usual Dave and his team did a fantastic job. As you say it's a refreshing experience dealing with them, they know their onions 

I had bilstein coilovers, roll bars, brembo brakes, milltek, stage 1 remap, K&N induction (although I may swap this for BMC CDA closed system, K&N a bit loud for me) new 19" alloys and rubber, telson gloss black spoiler, gloss black rear valance, TPI wheel spacer. Looks and sits nice now, performance and handling completely different car, torque in particular. Go for the Revo remap money well spent. The tt shop will give sound advice, I wouldn't trust or deal with anyone else.

Just don't tell the wife. Remap inconspicuous :wink:


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Bucky,

Your TT sounds great,would love to see it,maybe we might bump into each other at the TT shop. Thanks for the advice and will consider some of those up grades. I'm trying to keep the original look of the car but just trying to gain a few ideas on how to enhance the drive and performance. You guys certainly know your stuff and I'm grateful to you all for the advice.

I will keep you posted on what I do and hopefully upload some pics.

Kindest regards,

Sal


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Guys forgive my ignorance but are the terms 'Top Mounts' the same as the Dog bone mount? My brother just had his TM's replaced on his TT and just wondered if he meant Dbm's.

Can anyone educate me on this and also what are the advantages of having these replaced? What are the most recommended products?.

Cheers,

Sal


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just like to say a big thanks to Dave and the crew over at the TTshop . Had a few bits done,new thermostat now better fuel consumption,replacement F&R Arbs with R32's,Superpro Bush upgrades,rear Brake Discs & pads,new Shock absorbers,Super Pro Dog Bone Mounts,TTshop 15/20 Spacer Kit and short & slide shifter. The car feels tighter and more responsive and is complimented with the short shift changer. Can't recommend this mod enough as it speaks for it self.

It jus gets better & better. Dave you won't be seeing my ugly mut til next year coz I'm skint,but it woz worth it 

Fanks,

Sal


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Jus feelin proud of myself as I saved a few bob by changing my off-side brake light bulb all on me todd with no issues.  There's a really good video posted on u-tube,it's the only one, and really helpful.

I'm on of those guys who needs to see it being done as a posed to reading instructions and then trying to do it. Always end up with bits an bolts left over otherwise.

Anyway,in a Geeky sort of way I'm feelin well happy with myself and my next project will be a complete engine rebuild. Just need to find the video....lol

See ya,

Sal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Saleena41 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Jus feelin proud of myself as I saved a few bob by changing my off-side brake light bulb all on me todd with no issues.  There's a really good video posted on u-tube,it's the only one, and really helpful.
> 
> ...


Good start you will be doing the twin brake light mod next


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Standby,one thing at a time Ma good man.

Cheers Yellow TT 

Kindest Regards,

Sal


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Guys,Guys,What to do,what to do......

I'm still in two minds. That's what comes from being a Gemini. [smiley=argue.gif]

TO REMAPP OR NOT REMAPP.that is the question.

Wonded what Shakespeare would have done with his Audi.....lol

Somebody help me make up my mind for....

Sal


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Saleena41 said:


> Guys,Guys,What to do,what to do......
> 
> I'm still in two minds. That's what comes from being a Gemini. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> ...


All I can say is do it it is one of the best mods you can do I have both TTs and my Golf remapped


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Who would you recommend. The guys over at TT shop have always maintained and serviced my car or take to the Wak man.

I have this overwhelming sense of loyalty,so what do u fink.

Sal.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wak is the man for the job100%


----------

